# Water at night?



## Daisy Mae (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello
We are excited to be getting 2 mini goats and getting everything ready for them. 
We have predators so we are taking extra precautions to ensure their safety. 
We are building an enclosure for night time lock up. 
Do they need water at night?
I’ve googled it and everything I see says 24/7 water, but some of the enclosures I’ve seen look too small to have a feeding and water station. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 21, 2020)

I would make sure they have a bucket of water at night.  A flat back bucket that you can hang from a wall or post would be sufficient.  Goats don't bed down for a good 8 hour snooze like we do; rather they are up and down all night long... kind of cat napping their way through life.

I don't feed my goats at night, but they do have access to hay all the time... for those late night noshes.

Pictures!  We would love to see pictures of your goaties once you have them home.  Please and thank you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I agree with everything she said!!😀❤️🐐. And definitely the pic part!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you so much for the advice! We are very excited!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 22, 2020)

How can you NOT be...goats are the best!!❤️👍🐐


----------

